# Inca 8 5/8" jointer - $180 SHOULD I BUY THIS?!



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

Just saw this ad after reading all the forum posts that tell me I need a jointer more than I need food, clothing, and shelter :laughing:

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/3297638820.html

I replied to the guy and hope to have a look at it tomorrow. But...$180 seems awfully low for a jointer, even a used one, and especially an 8" model.

I'm completely new to jointers, never heard of them before registering on the forums yesterday. Is this a good deal or am I looking at something that's cheap, probably broken, etc? 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If you can find a functional 8" jointer for $180, buy it! (Food is overrated! :laughing: ) It looks to be in excellent condition, though a bit short as 8" jointers go. YMMV, but I've honestly had more need for extra width vs extra length. That's a great size IMHO. I don't own any Inca tools, but they're very well regarded by the few that know about them.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, that is a good price for an 8 inch. Inca has a good reputation. It is short, but it won't take up a lot of space. The wider the better.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

What about the 16" AWWM jointer in the background, and don't forget the big bandsaws.

As far as the Inca, buy it.


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What about the 16" AWWM jointer in the background, and don't forget the big bandsaws.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> As far as the Inca, buy it.


Just confirmed with the seller. I'm picking it up tomorrow. He says it's an older one, late 70s-early 80s make, Swiss made before Inca moved their operations to France. He called it a "cult" tool, saying that Inca doesn't have as many fans as other brands, but the guys who buy 'em, love 'em.

Thinking about the project I have going, 8" is a perfect size, even though the length is a bit on the short side. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The jointer is a bit short but for $180.00 I would be on my way instead of posting on woodworkingtalk.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. Kind of lucky it was still available.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Good score, man. I'm jealous.
--Matt


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The jointer is a bit short but for $180.00 I would be on my way instead of posting on woodworkingtalk.


:icon_smile: Had to check first since I had no idea what I was looking at, but yeah, I was worried it'd be gone. A few guys had been around but they all said too short, too small. Guess it was just waiting for me to show up :thumbsup:

The thing works like a charm and looks right at home in my shop.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Super sweet deal! That's even worthy of a "You Suck"! :laughing: :thumbsup: 










Congrats.....really nice deal. :yes:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Be sure to show us a pic when you get it. The CL post has been removed and I want to see it. Great score.


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey, a You Suck from Ted Bundy I'll take any day :laughing:

I figure this is my good luck for the decade. Now it's someone else's turn :thumbsup:

Here she is, waiting for me to rearrange my shop space so I can get to work.









A closer look


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

ObtainiumMaker said:


> Hey, a You Suck from Ted Bundy I'll take any day :laughing:


I am not sure I would want a you suck from Ted Bundy, Al Bundy, maybe....


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Great machine *and *great price! Have fun and use in good health!!!!!
Marena and Vinny


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am not sure I would want a you suck from Ted Bundy, Al Bundy, maybe....


I knew I had something wrong there :blink:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am not sure I would want a you suck from Ted Bundy, Al Bundy, maybe....


Just to cover the bases! :laughing:


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

*You just had to do it, didn't you*

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

